# Greenwich, London



## derbypete (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello all, I'm Peter and I'm interested in any information and photos of the wharves in Greenwich, my main interest is in Lovell's Wharf and the Victoria Deep Water Terminal. Any help is very greatfully received, thankyou


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Peter *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## derbypete (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks to you both, I'm slowly going through the coaster gallery and I'm seeing a lot of familiar ships


----------



## Jacko123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Used to tie up on the Baltic Sprite at Mordern's Wharf, opposite the Mitre pub


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

derbypete said:


> Hello all, I'm Peter and I'm interested in any information and photos of the wharves in Greenwich, my main interest is in Lovell's Wharf and the Victoria Deep Water Terminal. Any help is very greatfully received, thankyou


Just reminded me of a nearby wharf way back in the fifties,the pool sent me to join a coaster at Deadmans Creek, thought they were kidding. It was between Bermondsey & Greenwich I asked the bus conductor if he knew it and he didnt but some old lady did and directed me. No photos Im afraid.....
Stuart


----------



## derbypete (Feb 7, 2012)

Jacko123 said:


> Used to tie up on the Baltic Sprite at Mordern's Wharf, opposite the Mitre pub


I don't think I ever saw a ship at Mordern, it was just used as warehousing in my time, the footpath used to run through the building. Interesting building and one of a kind on the Thames


----------



## derbypete (Feb 7, 2012)

R396040 said:


> Just reminded me of a nearby wharf way back in the fifties,the pool sent me to join a coaster at Deadmans Creek, thought they were kidding. It was between Bermondsey & Greenwich I asked the bus conductor if he knew it and he didnt but some old lady did and directed me. No photos Im afraid.....
> Stuart


Deadmans is just by the south dock entrance of the surrey docks, at the time you were there it was part of Deptford Wharf, Southern railways thames yard, Deaman comes from Dudmans who had a shipyard here and the creek is actually a dock


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

derbypete said:


> Deadmans is just by the south dock entrance of the surrey docks, at the time you were there it was part of Deptford Wharf, Southern railways thames yard, Deaman comes from Dudmans who had a shipyard here and the creek is actually a dock


Thanks for the info DerbyPete,never been back to the creek but later sailed on Cunard out of Surrey docks and liked the local pubs there and proximity to Waterloo.
Stuart


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

derbypete, I sailed from St.Georges Whf. for a few years from 1967 to 1969 when it closed down. We were on the London/Paris trade. The wharf was south of the South dock entrance to Surrey docks. I used to cross the lock gates to get to the first pub The Ship and Whale. We finished up sailing from Free Trade Whf. on the other side of the river until the trade finished in 1970.

We did use Victoria Deep Water terminal for a couple of trips.

Alec.


----------

